# a question



## Chang Cindy (Sep 17, 2013)

which is better for the aquarium ,T5 or T8 Tube ? Thank you!*c/p*


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Depends on the use. For plants a T5 is best if in the right spectrum. For just lighting the the T8 will work.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Chang Cindy said:


> which is better for the aquarium ,T5 or T8 Tube ? Thank you!*c/p*


Hello Cindy...

I use both, plus T12s. From my observation only, the 5 is brighter and the 8 not quite as bright, but the 8 shines its light over a somewhat wider area. The 12 would be the least bright of the three, but its light covers an even larger area than the 5 or 8.

Your choice of lighting depends on the plants you like. I like plants that require lower or subdued light. So, any of the above bulbs will work in my tanks. Plants that need brighter light light will require at least a couple 5s.

Hope this information helps.

B


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

.


----------

